# First PR Cast...



## vantoo (Jan 29, 2015)

Alright, tried my first cast today with shipping labels printed on a laser jet printer. Put the label on the tube, then coated with CA several coats. Poured the PR in the mold and looked good. Checked later and ink is bled out. Not coated enough or correctly? Help a fellow out here you experts....


----------



## vantoo (Jan 31, 2015)

thanks for the input guys, I got it figured out. Turned out really nice...


----------



## wyone (Jan 31, 2015)

well no fair.. you have to SHARE now that you brought it up..  So the rest of us can learn as well.


----------



## vantoo (Jan 31, 2015)

nope, had to figure it out for myself.....jk....just didn't have the tube covered good with the ca...


----------

